# Carter's Fountain Pen Fluid Cube Ink



## falconer (Dec 17, 2010)

Weighs a whopping 3 lbs. 6.2 ozs.  and measures 4" by 4" by 3"  Truly a big hunk of glass.  Tough to find references on this one and I don't have the Covill's ink bible


----------



## falconer (Dec 17, 2010)

Second photo...


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry I have no real info but it looks to be a nice 1900 piece.It looks to be missing the closer only down side I see. I like it  myself.
    bill


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello Ron,

 That is a whoppingly nice one. Counter display, or salesman's sample perhaps. I dunno. Is it acid etched?

 Did'ya see this Buy It Now sale?

 Could this have been it's former resting place?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 How'd you come upon it? Paul Harvey & I would like to know the rest of the story...


----------



## MABottleHunter (Dec 17, 2010)

Woah, 250 bucks? damn that'd be a lil nice hunk of glass to dig up. great find!


----------

